# Kaylee at the Farmer's Market



## angierose (Apr 20, 2009)

We took Kaylee to the farmer's market for a bit of socialization this morning, and I just feel like I need to brag because she was really very impressive for a thirteen-week-old puppy. 

She obeyed "leave it" for all the various napkins and cups people left scattered around, and after a while stopped even showing interest in them. I have no idea how many people she got to meet-- at least a dozen groups of people came up to us, maybe closer to twenty. She sat for petting *most* of the time, but even when she didn't sit she stood and wiggled instead of jumping on anyone. Several times she plopped down and rolled over for a belly rub.

She also met several dogs. She played with a boxer pup about her age and 2/3 her size for a little while, and was very good. She met a giant golden retriever and, when the dog basically ignored her, she came back to us instead of pushing herself on him. 

There was a live band that started up at one pint, and that scared her a bit, but she just slipped between my feet and sat watching for a while. Once she decided they were just being noisy, she came out.

After all this we had some lunch. While the humans ate, she rested and ate some ice cubes. A few more people came over to see her and even though she was tired, she reacted nicely. She had a bit of a nap. While she slept, a little kid screeched and came running over out of nowhere and started petting her and making a lot of noise. I was appalled, frankly, but she just sat up and looked at me while this kid petted her. 

We went to a sculpture park after that and did a small trail. Today she got to walk on several new surfaces, including railroad tracks and a bridge made of grated material, and we also sat and watched a freight train go by. Throughout it all, she was calm, confident, and obedient. I feel so lucky to have such a good dog. I know part of it is training, but I couldn't have come so far so fast if her temperament wasn't excellent. She's having a nap now and will be getting a big hug when she wakes up.


----------



## JerzeyGSD (Jun 26, 2008)

That's amazing! What a good puppy!







You must be a proud mama.


----------



## angierose (Apr 20, 2009)

Thank you.







Yes, I am very proud! She handles people better than I do sometimes.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Pictures, please! She looks much like Karlo and his litter in your avitar. It is so nice we have places to take pups this age to socialize and expose them to different noises, scents-it sure does tire them out!


----------



## angierose (Apr 20, 2009)

I don't have any pictures of the farmer's market, but I'll post a few from today. We went on a hike and training session at a local park. It was hilly, so I made sure we went slow and someone was always behind her to watch how she was doing. These are from when we ended up on the bluffs above the Mississippi. It's really pretty, but I haven't got a head for heights, so I tried to be brave and not let her know how freaky all that open sky is to me. She was a bit concerned at first, but settled down and we had a good rest there. 



















My avatar pic was taken Memorial Day. She's already changed color since then-- what was a small stripe is continuing down her body. There are more pictures at the link in my signature as well, if anyone is bored and needs puppy fix.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Kaylee looks much like Karlo! Same timing on the coloring as well. He was not colored out on Memorial wkend, and now looks dark! This is his thread: http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/ubbthreads.php?ubb=showflat&Number=1099618&page=0&fpart=1

Fun to keep up on progress of pups the same age, who is Kaylee's breeder?


----------



## angierose (Apr 20, 2009)

Karlo is gorgeous, I love how dark his head is getting! Kaylee's has somewhat darkened but she still has little tan "eyebrows." Hope she keeps them, they're adorable.

Kaylee came from Log Cabin Kennels in southern Illinois (http://www.logcabinkennels.net/index.html). We met both parents several times and they both have the sweetest dispositions. They brought the father into the house with the pups and they rolled all over his feet and nipped at him, and he just gazed down like they didn't bother him at all.


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

What a good puppy, and so cute too!


----------

